# 29g betta stocking list



## blizowman1 (Dec 22, 2011)

i just started a 29g tank up for my 5 yr old dughter im putting her betta in it and need to know what else i can put in it and how many. its running a penguin 200


----------



## blizowman1 (Dec 22, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can add a nice school of corydoras for the bottom and some not so flashy schoolers,like various tetras or even rasboras.My bettas seem to not bother harlequins and they have a lovely red and black coloration.I would steer clear of livebearers as they breed way too fast and the colors may upset the betta,especially guppies.No gouramis as they will not be happy sharing the top with the betta.


----------



## blizowman1 (Dec 22, 2011)

I know she loves and is always talking about my cardinal tetras would some of those or neons work with a betta


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmm,that really depends on the betta.Some bettas will not like the colors but some dont mind.You can try a few to see as long as you can add them to your current school if it doesnt work out.


----------

